# F.L.E.I.J.A bomb vs our nuke



## Karn of Zeon (Sep 3, 2008)

which is more destructive? the bom from CG or our own nuke. who wins?


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 3, 2008)

Nukes are way more destructive. Its still not safe to visit the the old bomb sites in Japan.


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 3, 2008)

Nagasaki and Hiroshima were rebuilt and the cities are totally fine. Maybe some spots directly on ground zero but the radiation shouldn't be harmful. 

I would still say Nukes are alot worse than FLEIJA. Code Geass is a tactical weapon without the seeming side effects, emp, or radiation of a nuke. In terms of pure destruction FLEIJA vaporizes everything but a nuke will shut down the surrounding electronics and spread dangerous toxic radiation for miles as well as total destruction.


----------

